# BEST SUPPLEMENT EVER!



## Kunoichii (Apr 1, 2013)

No joke* this product could change the universe.
http://www.nutraplanet.com/liger/index.html









*I am of course joking


----------



## Atlas (Apr 1, 2013)

"Ask any pro bodybuilder or world-renowned athlete and they'll echo in unison, the ultimate anabolic protein doesn't come from cows but from the teats of a Liger. Bred for their skills in magic, the Liger is the result of a male lion and female tiger breeding beneath a full moon during the winter solstice on the eve of the shortest day. It is under these specific conditions that the Liger reaches its full potency, yielding the highest concentration of anabolic steroids in its milk."


----------

